

Launch of the Biggest Rocket Ever From the West Coast Today - Nogwater
http://spaceflightnow.com/delta/d352/status.html

======
shinkansen
Is there a live feed anywhere? I love to watch this thing launch in real time!

~~~
Nogwater
This might be it: <http://www.ulalaunch.com/site/pages/Flash_Webcast.shtml>
(Use the "Launch" links on the right.)

FaceBook page: <http://www.facebook.com/30thSpaceWing>

Also, live text updates here: <http://twitter.com/#!/spaceflightnow/>

